# Wire diagrams/ color codes for a radio?



## sincitykid (Apr 11, 2005)

If anyone can help? I need the diagram for the radio or color codes to try and set the radio up right. Its not holding the memory or time on the clock. any help would be good. it has a sony in it now so it needs to be wired up right. just got the car also.


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sincitykid_@Feb 17 2009, 11:21 AM~13029009
> *If anyone can help? I need the diagram for the radio or color codes to try and set the radio up right. Its not holding the memory or time on the clock. any help would be good. it has a sony in it now so it needs to be wired up right. just got the car also.
> *



1986-89 Mercury Grand Marquis Stereo Wiring

Constant 12V+ Green/Yellow 
Switched 12V+ Yellow/Black 
Illumination Blue/Red 
Dimmer n/a 
Antenna Trigger Orange/Blue 
Antenna Right Front 
Front Speakers 4" Dash 
Left Front (+) Orange/Green 
Left Front (-) Black/White 
Right Front (+) White/Green 
Right Front (-) Black/White 
Rear Speakers 6" x 9" Rear Deck 
Left Rear (+) Pink/Green 
Left Rear (-) Pink/Blue 
Right Rear (+) Pink/Blue 
Right Rear (-) Green/Orange


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sincitykid_@Feb 17 2009, 11:21 AM~13029009
> *If anyone can help? I need the diagram for the radio or color codes to try and set the radio up right. Its not holding the memory or time on the clock. any help would be good. it has a sony in it now so it needs to be wired up right. just got the car also.
> *


Your problem is gonna be Constant 12V. your yellow and red wire from radio are probly gonna be hooked up to the same wire in the car. And you might wanna check your fuses before anything. To find your Constant 12V without using the wire color guide get your 12v current tester and check the remaining wires till one makes your tester light up and that your Constant 12V that keeps your memory and clock ect.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sincitykid_@Feb 17 2009, 01:21 PM~13029009
> *If anyone can help? I need the diagram for the radio or color codes to try and set the radio up right. Its not holding the memory or time on the clock. any help would be good. it has a sony in it now so it needs to be wired up right. just got the car also.
> *


you crossed the yellow constant wire with the accesory wire..just swap the wire thats connected to the yellow to the red, and the wire thats connected to the red onto the yellow..POOF UR DONE


----------



## sincitykid (Apr 11, 2005)

thanks 4 da da help! comp crashed, but im back online now :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

